# Dallas Mavericks Fan club



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't help but being drawn in by the bright colours and neatly arranged signatures of certain members on this site, so I'm starting it - post here or PM me if you want to join

THE DALLAS MAVERICKS FANCLUB


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Put me up on that


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Put me on :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm a true MFFL (I'm still mad at Aguirre for acting like a ***.) :curse:


----------



## Hyperbot (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm on board.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Maniac you're such a Maniac. You know you have to add The Future7.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

add me


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I am THE Mavericks Fan.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is the for Maverick Fans, not a Maverick_Fan


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Put me on. Fan 'till i die.


----------



## miles (Mar 18, 2006)

Put me on


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it cool if i join?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the majority of the posters on this board are bonafide fans...

Though I feel this is a little unnecessary, I'll not rain on your parade. Instead, I shall join your parade and say, "*ADD ME!*"


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

Please do me a favour and ADD ME


----------

